# RERA complaint for maintenance issues



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Our landlord seems to be not bothering about maintenance issues. Example, the window glasses have not been cleaned from outside for 15 months and every time I follow up he gives excuses. Over emails, there is a seldom response or a standard response that we are looking into the issue. The AC chiller unit has been a problem since the beginning and it goes off intermittently causing cooking smell from another apartment entering our bedrooms. I want to know if RERA complaint would help or I would end up forfeiting 3% of annual rent as deposit ?


----------



## Ekta1989 (Apr 11, 2018)

*need info on RERA*

HI,

I recently moved to a new apartment in IMPZ, Dubai on 1st march,2018. We made a payment in one cheque and took the apartment directly from power of attorney of the flat. Owner suggested us to keep AC ( Empower supplies Airconditioning services in IMPZ) in his name and he will send us the bill every month and we need to pay that. 
After moving in, I tried calling my owner and his employee multiple times ( via calls, whatsapp messages) to provide me empower account number/ march bill but he didnt provide detail ( I have whatsapp chat as proof)

On 4th april, i found a notice from empower at my flat and that they will disconnect ac services over non payment. After that I called up owner again and finally he sent me empower account number in message. When I checked, the due bill shows 1600+AED. Since then, he is not replying to my calls/ messaged/ mails. He was asking me to settle the bill and he will pay me later but i dont trust him. Then last week when i messaged him that i will go to RERA, he called me back, threatened me that he is not scared of RERA and then he promised that he will call up empower the next day and settle the bill. But then again he disappeared.

From my end, I have send him multiple mails with screenshots of my unanswered calls and messaged.

I have all the written proofs against him. I dont know if it was some previous unpaid bill. He is sending me the march bill. he has to pay my 260 aed back as well, but he is not paying. I went to his office last time, but he was not available. I am thinking of visiting again.

Can someone tell me how much RERA complaint will cost me? How do i get it resolved? He is really giving me big headache. Should i complain to empower about it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

RERA wont be interested as its nothing to do with the tenancy contract.

Putting aside the behaviour of the landlord, which isn't very good, if you are paying the cost of the Empower bill, then simply go to Empower and pay the bill. You seem to accept that its for you to pay for the usage so just go and pay the bill before it gets cut off. If it gets cut off then you will end up paying the reconnection charge.

They wont care who pays the money and from your point of view its much simpler for you to pay it as if you gave the money to the landlord, they are likely to pocket the money and do nothing.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Ekta1989 said:


> HI,
> 
> I recently moved to a new apartment in IMPZ, Dubai on 1st march,2018. We made a payment in one cheque and took the apartment directly from power of attorney of the flat. Owner suggested us to keep AC ( Empower supplies Airconditioning services in IMPZ) in his name and he will send us the bill every month and we need to pay that.
> After moving in, I tried calling my owner and his employee multiple times ( via calls, whatsapp messages) to provide me empower account number/ march bill but he didnt provide detail ( I have whatsapp chat as proof)
> ...


You will need to raise a case which is 3.5% of the annual rent
Provide all the documents and communication etc. There is no guarantee you will win
It can be a time and money consuming exercise sadly. I would call RERA and get their advice first


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Ekta1989 said:


> HI,
> 
> Can someone tell me how much RERA complaint will cost me? How do i get it resolved? He is really giving me big headache. Should i complain to empower about it.


My landlord was able to swiftly resolve maintenance issues eventually, and now it looks all set and good. For a RERA complaint, you will need to collect all the evidence and you would need to deposit 3% of annual rent. If it is determined by the committee that Landlord is at fault, your money will be refunded and it won't cost you. But if you are found to be at fault, then you lose the deposit. That's the reason most people avoid filing complain.


----------

